
Software Engineering Promotions - DarkContinent
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/software-engineering-promotions/
======
eanzenberg
Do people ultimately care most about the promotion/title/power, or the added
$$$ that comes with it? If these events were untied, would many people still
push for promotions, or for fair pair commensurate with their value?

~~~
mytailorisrich
People care about both.

Getting money without a promotion is obviously welcome, and so is getting a
promotion without salary increase.

Of course a promotion is marketable on one's CV so it helps people getting a
fair salary elsewhere if needed... An ambitious person might therefore give
priority to increased responsibility and higher title than to immediate
financial gain.

